

Two weeks after launch, is working - tank6b
http://tank6b.tumblr.com/post/13057391812/two-weeks-after-launch

======
anonimo
I scrolled down looking for a link to launched website...

> I din’t mention what I launched, on purposed. You can guess which of my
> project’s launch is described here. Good luck guessing that, is not so hard
> though.

Meh.

~~~
tank6b
Classic! If you can't figure which project is, then you are not going to do
nothing with that information. Ergo you don't have to know :D

The information is relevant for a lot of other people, the launched website is
not important here.

